# My coffee /Fracino/is not hot although hot water is piping hot



## Nabil (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi

can somebody help? Just bought second hand Fracino LG, an old model, starts up fine, pressure builds up to 1 bar.The situation is the following

1-hotwater keeps leaking, dripping, I removed the cap as in foto to see the mechanism, inside there is a valve sticking out , with little pressing on it the leak stops, I guess the knob can't go down all the way to fully shut the valve off? Is a faulty knob or faulty valve?

2- coffee is just warm-ish , looks rubbish with no crema at all ! not hot !although hot water from sprout is piping hot as it should! I wonder maybe it takes longer for the brew group to get hot? Or water is cooling down on the way from boiler to group?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

what coffee are you using and how old is it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

How long are you leaving the machine on to heat up for before using?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with both above. In addition the leak/ drip will most likely be a worn /hardened seal inside the valve on the other end of the spindle.

Same principle as a tap washer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leave it switched on for an hour, then try it and report back


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

It is the heat exchanger that is responsible for heating up the water coming through the group. If it is in a bad condition heavily covered with limescale the heat exchange might suffer as a result.

This is provided you let the system to properly warm up

in the first place.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Starting with warm cups?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Older Fracinos suffer from airlocks in the HX pipes if they have been moved aboout a lot, especially the top pipe (from top of boiler to group head).

So:

* M/c up to pressure, then switch off & unplug.

* Stuff old towel under the top HX pipe where it meets the boiler

* Using a good spanner, slowly slacken off the big compression nut on the boiler...air will start to escape followed by hot water.

* As soon as hot water appears, tighten up the nut.

It may be necessary to repeat the above, to get rid of more air....

The valve needs a new pad seal & maybe 2 new o-rings (they live inside the valve body & stop steam/water travelling up the valve shaft). These o-rings can be a pain to winkle out !

A new valve & knob (always buy / fit them together) may be more time effective ....


----------



## Nabil (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you very much, will do and report back!

nabil


----------



## Nabil (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes, maybe I didn't leave it to warm up properly, pressure showing 1 bar, I will try again , thanks


----------



## Nabil (Mar 4, 2018)

Using lavazza- probably 3 weeks old, however the grinder was set to corse grinding, I have adjusted it now yo finest, will see what happens when I get home, thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nabil said:


> Using lavazza- probably 3 weeks old, however the grinder was set to corse grinding, I have adjusted it now yo finest, will see what happens when I get home, thanks


Change coffee.


----------



## Nabil (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes I think you are right, just tried it now after 35 min and the coffee is hotter already, not as much as I like, will keep it on and see if it gets any hotter. I can see some coffee spilling from the sides of the basket; i guess it needs a new shower screen and a gasket!thank you


----------



## Nabil (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes I agree too, already ordered the seals, they / Fracino/said the same thing ,actually Fracino is sending them for free! Good people!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nabil said:


> Yes I agree too, already ordered the seals, they / Fracino/said the same thing ,actually Fracino is sending them for free! Good people!


Order some fresh coffee too.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Order some fresh coffee too.


+1. You may have only bought the Illy 3 weeks ago but you have no way of knowing how long ago it was roasted. There are plenty of roasters who will roast to order & send to you.


----------



## Nabil (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks, I already got now the seal and the wheel as well! Will try and fit it in today when i got the time!


----------

